

Show HN: WireframeApp, wireframing for iPad (free open source) - eduardordm

I submitted as a link but failed miserably to get someone to download it, I hope you like:<p>https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wireframeapp/id602466053?l=pt&#38;ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>http://wireframeapp.com/  (github)
======
eduardordm
Clickables:

<http://wireframeapp.com/>

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wireframeapp/id602466053?l=p...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wireframeapp/id602466053?l=pt&ls=1&mt=8)

